# [SOLVED] XP won't finish cd-rom driver install



## worstproblems (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

You're my last hope. This one seams to be very challenging, at least for me. I hope you guys know what to do with it 

The configuration is

ASUS P5B with newest BIOS 1803
CPU Intel 2160
2 GB RAM
Nvidia 8600GT
DVDRW Samsung SE-S204N (this one has problems)
DVDR Asus DWR 1608P
AXV CD/DVD ROM SCSI device (this one is virtual cd drive created by alcohol 120%)

I have an internal IDE ASUS dvdr, but I had errors while recording too often and then I decided to buy Samsung Super WriteMaster SE-S204N (external USB DVDR). I removed ASUS, plugged Samsung into a USB port and booted normally. I got the normal "New hardware found message", it recognised USB Mass storage device, TSST corp DVDRW (that's that Samsung) and went to CD-ROM Drive... and got stuck.

I can however use the drive, but since the hardware installation is in progress my CPU is at 50% all the time and the process using it is services.exe (process explorer says it's actually umpnpmgr.sys).

I tried to install drivers manually, gets stuck in the same place; removed upper and lower filters from registry (I had only lower), it didn't help. Put old ASUS drive back, and it also gets stuck now; exported drivers and tried to install them, didn't work, asked friend to send me the files used in the driver, it didn't help, reset BIOS values to default, same, tried different USB port and cable, it just won't work right. There are no special drivers for this drive, I checked.

I noticed that when I go to driver details in device properties, there is only cdrom.sys loaded. Nothing else. There should be I think more files. I also noticed that it's the same in the safe mode and that BIOS neatly recognises all devices. And one more thing, the balloon with new hardware found "CD-ROM" drive, stays even if I unplug the USB cable. If I boot without a CD drive, it's fine.

I need to get all the drivers through somehow. Please help me. I've been sitting here for over 24 hours now and I simply ran out of ideas 

Thanks

ET


----------



## hiflyr91 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: XP won't finish cd-rom driver install*

Have you tried going back to a previous restore point? I can't say for sure, but I think that should work. Hopefully, it hasn't been too long since your last restore point was created.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: XP won't finish cd-rom driver install*



worstproblems said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> You're my last hope. This one seams to be very challenging, at least for me. I hope you guys know what to do with it
> 
> ...


In your Device manager you should have this entry under "DVD/CD-ROM drives":

TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SE-S204N USB Device

The presence of the above entry indicates whether or not you have the device properly installed. Any other type of entry, i.e. "red X" or a yellow exclamation on this entry indicates a problem. If you have the above entry with no error codes or marks? Then it is properly installed.

Also, you should note that Samsung released a firmware upgrade for this device this past Wednesday (01-23-2008). There was no reason given for this firmware upgrade. Or they didn't bother to comment. I do not know if you have this firmware installed or not? It may help your situation, I don't know. But it's worth a try!

The web page is here:

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/d...e=L&cttID=1653218&prd_ia_cd=&disp_nm=SE-S204N

Firmware link is here: File Size = 1,240 KB - Version = TS00

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/FM/200710/20071023093300343_SE-S204N_TS00.zip

Instructions are provided in the Archive, in PDF format.

HTH

Bill


----------



## worstproblems (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: XP won't finish cd-rom driver install*

Hi everyone,

Thank you a million for your replies. I solved this one, but solution is a bit unusual. 

I tried previous restore point, but it only enabled me to have the old ASUS drive properly installed. When I restored to the point of the day before I got this Samsung drive and installed it clean, the same thing happened. Same with the old one if I unplug it and then return it to system. While trying I got all different results including the one that I would have the device in device manager, but not in disk management tool (there was another post here about similar problem. - It would mean that some files in the driver are installed and some are not). 

The solution goes like this. Normally there are four or five files that should be listed in driver details of a cdrom drive and all are made by Microsoft. I had three more made by different companies, obviously placed there by something like daemon tools or alcohol 120%. I went to registry and deleted all instances of those files. Then I checked in Process Explorer that services.exe is using 50% cpu (on single cpu or a single core cpu this would be probably 100%) and the thread showed that umpnpmgr.sys used that, and when I listed the dlls called by it there was stordrv.dll (or something like that, I was nearly fainting of exhaustion by then) that called DVDclass from registry. I went to the registry and deleted all instances of any files in any dvdclass field. The logic behind this is that CD rom support should be native to windows and that it would restore itself. After that, without restarting I did sfc /scannow to revert the system protected files (hopefully including cd rom drivers) and when it finished, I restarted. As the result I had my new Samsung drive listed in device manager and driver details showed only microsoft made files in the list. The rest were gone. Interestingly enough same thing happened to emulated SCSI CD rom drive emulated by alcohol 120% and it doesn't seem to be affected in any way. I tried the new drive, and it works like a charm 

I'm not sure if I explained this well enough, I'm still very tired  but I'll be more than happy to give additional info on whatever 

And brow96... thanks for the firmware 

EDIT: Interestingly, it shows that the firmware version is the same as the one I've already got.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: XP won't finish cd-rom driver install*

Good to here that you solved it.

The Firmware version did look a little suspicious to me too! Normally it should have been TS01 for an update. I suspect there are corruption issues and they wanted to give everybody a copy of the original Firmware. As a "just encase" deal. I would definitely put the archive in a safe place, i.e. NOT on a hard drive! Maybe a Floppy disk or burn it to your drivers CD/DVD?

Bill


----------

